# A few of my foster kids



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Havent been on in awhile been busy with rescues . I got 12 rescues adopted out this year this is what I myself got adopted . The rescue I work with got in 114 dogs 8 passed away old age , illness or PTS 70 dogs in all were adopted this a very small rescue and we are very proud of what we do. Older dogs and special needs furkids are most of what we have . I just wanted to share a few of my kids that I have fosterd the 2 with people are there new parents the others are my new special needs foster furkids .


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

A Few More


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Just A Few More


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AWE! So cute! I love Corgi's. God bless you for doing this great thing for all the needy dogs. It means everything to the ones you save. It is not an easy task, but every bit helps.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That is awesome...I bet that is so rewarding to do what you do. Thanks


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!

Great Job you are doing!


----------



## shadowdog (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep up the good work - you are making a difference!


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

What a great thing that you are doing. God Bless people like you.


----------

